# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  اختبار نفسي

## سعيد درويش

يتناول هذا الاختبار القسم الأكثر غموضاً في طبيعتك . كيف تتصرف أمام الأحداث الخفية ، 
والمواقف المرعبة ، واللقاءات الغريبة ؟ 

إن الإجابات ستكشف عن لاوعيك أو عقلك الباطن ، وتظهر كيف أن غرائزك البدائية 
تؤثر على مواقفك في الحياة اليومية . 

لاتفكر كثيراً لدى الإجابة على هذا الاختبار. انظر وحسب إلى الصور، 
واختر الجواب الذي يبدو لك أكثر ملاءمة، بصورة عفوية 

بسم الله نبدأ 



ماهو الشعور الأقرب إلى ردّ فعلك لدى رؤيتك هذا الأبله ؟ 

ج . الفضول 
هـ . الشفقة 
ب . الاشمئزاز 
أ . الافتتان 
د . الاحتقار 




كيف تشعر فيما لو اضطررت أن تكون وسط هذه الدائرة السحرية ؟ 

أ . مسمّراً في مكانك 
د . لا مبالياً 
ج . متضايقاً قليلاً 
ب . أكثر الناس قلقاً 
هـ . مسروراً ، بالأحرى 


ماذا تمثّل هذه المرأة في رأيك ؟ 

ب . إنها صورة كابوس 
د . إنها مجنونة 
هـ . امرأة هستيرية تتصرف بتطرّف أمام شيء ما 
أ . يتملّكها الجنّ 
ج . إنها تتألم حقاً وبعمق 



ماذا سيكون رد فعلك أمام هذا النوع من الظواهر ؟ 

د . الشعور بالشك المطلق 
أ . الشعور العميق بالاتصال النفسي 
ج . الشعور بالشك ولكن مع الحيرة أيضاً 
ب . الشعور الذي يجعل الدم يتجمّد في عروقي 
هـ . الدهشة المصحوبة بذكريات الخوف في طفولتي الأولى



ماهو ردّ فعلك تجاهه ؟ 

ب . مروّع 
د . لامبالٍ
ج . فضولي 
هـ . مسرور ، بالأحرى 
أ . قلق 



تصوّر أنك تشاهد مثل هذا النوع من الأمكنة أثناء نزهة في الريف المنعزل . فكيف تتصرّف ؟ 

هـ . تشعر بالرغبة في استكشاف المكان ومعرفة تاريخه 
ج . تشعر بالدهشة , هل هو حقيقي ؟ أأنا أحلم ؟ 
د . تشعر بنوع من التقزز السّارّ نوعاً 
أ . تشعر شعوراً رائعاً بالتجانس مع المكان ، والجو 
ب . تشعر بالخوف . لاأحب هذا المكان ، يجب أن أغادره 


ماهو ردّ فعلك الأول لدى رؤيتك هذه المرأة ؟ 

ج . صدمة ثم فضول . أي نوع من الأشخاص هي؟ أهي حقاً ساحرة؟ 
أ . إفتتان مباشر. أود التحدث إليها والتعرّف بها 
د . قرف . لماذا لاتُختطف ؟ 
ب . الشعور بالخوف والغثيان . غريزة التراجع 
هـ . منزعج وحائر . قرف تجاه هذا التشويه الغريب . أو التظاهر بأنني لاأراها 



ماهو ردّ فعلك أمامه ؟ 

أ . أجده ساحراً 
د . أجده سخيفاً 
ب . أجده عدوانياً 
هـ . أجده سوقياً 
ج . أجده جذّاباً 



ماهو التفسير الذي يخطر ببالك ؟ 

ب . إنتحار
هـ . حادث سير 
ج . اغتيال 
د . ضحية حرب 
أ . جريمة طقسية عقائدية 



أنت في معرض شعبي . بماذا تحس إذا تكهّنت لك هذه المرأة بأمر مزعج ؟ 

د . أجد هذه الفكرة سخيفة جداً ، فلا أوليها أي اهتمام 
ج . أنزعج في أول الأمر ، ثم أتردد وأتضايق . أكون حذراً خلال بضعة أيام في حال صدق قولها 
أ . أكون شاكراً لها على تحذيرها ، لاستطاعتي العمل على تجنب الكارثة 
ب . سيسمرني الخوف والقلق ، وسأفكر في ذلك طوال أسابيع 
هـ . أشعر بصدمة للحظة واحدة ، ثم سأنبذ هذا التفكير سريعاً 



ماهو رد فعلك تجاه هذه المدالية الجنائزية التي تضم خصلة شعر شخص ميت ؟ 


هـ . شعور غريب ولكن غير مؤذٍ 
ج . عاطفي وقديم الزيّ 
ب . هذا يخيفني 
أ . إنه تذكار حلو ورقيق 
د . سخيف للغاية







الخلاصات 


نسبة كبيرة من أ



أنت مدرك للنواحي القائمة في الطبيعة البشرية 
تحب الاتصال بالأمور الخفية 
ترضى بمشاعر الخوف العميقة التي تشكل جزءاً هاماً من حياتك، وتشجعها
أنت شديد الاعتقاد بالخرافات 
تحب أن تمتلك قوى تتعلق بالظاهرات النفسيةغير المعروفة علمياً ، وتعلّق أهمية كبيرة على 
الإشارات أو الهواجس إلى درجة أنك تتخذ القرارات يوماً فيوماً ، بمساعدة أوروسكوبك، أو أي 
طريقة أخرى للتكهن أو التنبؤ 

على الصعيد الخيالي يمكن أن تتهم أحياناً بالافتتان المرضي ، وبالبحث عن رعشة 
الهلع بأي ثمن ، وبالرغبة في استخدام ماهو فوق العادي للتهرب من المجتمع 
والحياة اليومية . 

إنك، ولاريب، تحب المقامرة، ولك ميل إلى المخاطرة 
إنفعالاتك تولد بسهولة تامة، 
ترغب في معظم الأوقات في مدّ أحاسيسك واختباراتك إلى أقصى حد
ميلك إلى الأمور الخفية تثيرها جزئياً مواهب حقيقية من الحدس والتفهم 
كما يثيرها جزئياً ، من ناحية أخرى ، سعيك وراء الأحاسيس 

أنت تفكر وتتصرب تبعاً لغريزتك 
يمكن، بوجه الاحتمال، أن تجد نفسك غالباً في حالات غير عادية، 
ولكن لاتأخذ ذلك بعين الاعتبار كثيراً لأنه ربما كان ذلك نتيجة خيالك الحاد
هذه الميول إلى الظاهرات النفسية غير المعروفة علمياً يعززها حدوث 
بعض الأشياء الغريبة حولك ، أحياناً . 


يمكنك بطريقة واعية معالجة الأحداث والأحاسيس ، 
وتكون ميالاً أيضاً إلى رؤية معانٍ لاتُـصَدّق في حالات يجدك سواك ممّـن 
هم أقل خيالاً وقصوراً منك ، طبيعية جداً . 
إن اهتمامك بالأمور الخفية يضيف بعداً ومعنى إلى حياتك 
هما ثمينان جداً بالنسبة إليك





نسبة كبيرة من ب




تميل إلى رؤيته عبر مخاوفك 
لابد أنك كنت في طفولتك تخشى اللون الأسود 
حتى انك حالياً تميل الى رؤية صور تفكيرك وأنت طفل وشكل هذا التفكير
وهذه الطريقة في العمل تمنحك حدساً أكبر، وادراكاً اكثر حدّة، الا ان ذلك 
ليس دائماً مريحاً لك . 

في احيان كثيرة تحسّ بالرغبة في المعرفة والفهم، وفي الوقت نفسه لاتجرؤ 
على ذلك ، تحس بالخوف، ومع ذلك انت مفتون 
لديك رغبة حارة في الغوص في الامور الغامضة 
تحب ربما افلام الرعب والحديث عن الامور الغامضة مع اصدقائك ، والاختبارات الغريبة ، 
والاجواء غير العادية، والاحساس بالتعرض الى حالات مقلقة نوعاً ما 

أنت تعرف أن الطبيعة البشرية ليست سمحاء ، ولكنك لاتستطيع أن تكون كذلك ، 
في الواقع أنك تشعر بالحاجة الضرورية للاعتقاء بأن الناس لطفاء وأن العالم طيب 
لايمكنك ااحتمال التفكير في القسوة، مهما يكن شكلها ، 
أنت تتعاطف كثيراً مع الآخرين 
بحيث تحس بالآلام التي يعانون منها ، فتحمل على 
كتفيك بالتالي مايحملون . 

إنفاعالاتك تشفّ دائماً حتى إذا جهدت في إخفائها 
أحكامك وخاصة تلك التي تتعلق بمن يحيط بك هي غريزية ومباشرة 
تتأثر بسهولة بما يجري حولك وتنتشر حساسيتك في دوائر 
متراكزة مثل الدوائر على سطح بحيرة ، مع أن كل مشاعرك وتفسيراتك 
شخصية تماماً . 

تحس بميل نحو الغامض ، إلاّ أن مخاوفك تمنعك أحياناً من اكتشافه بعمق 
ومع ذلك تشعر بالحاجة إلى إلقاء نظرة أبعد من الوجود اليومي 
لإثارة مخيلتك والسعي وراء التفسيرات .





نسبة كبيرة من ج 



أنت متفتّح كثيراً فكرياً ، وتهتم بما يتعلق بالظاهرات النفسية غير المعرةفة علمياً، 
انت قادر على الجمع بين الحدس والتفكير والتأمل الأكثر مادية
باستطاعتك استخلاص الأفضل في هذين العالمين 
وبما أنك تشعر بالاتصال بالناحية العميقة من شخصيتك فإن لك إيماناً بغريزتك 
الشخصية ، أو تبدي اهتماماً بالحياة التي تتجاوز الواقع واليومي . 

وتظهر تفهماً نحو الآخرين 
وتمتاز بدعم أحكامك الغريزية بحسن الفهم والتحليل المنطقي 
ذهنك الحاد دقيق المراقبة يتيح لك التقاط رسائل ضمنية وفروقاً دقيقة في تصرّف الآخرين 
من نواحٍ كثيرة تتكشف عن عالِم نفساني هاوٍ وأنت تحلل باستمرار الناس والحالات 

يمكن أن تفتتن بتفسير الأحلام ، وبدراسة فلسفات الحياة، مادمت 
تود معرفة أكثر مايمكن في ميادين كثيرة 
أنت تتأثر بالأجواء 
يمكنك إظهار الناحية العميقة في طبيعتك باستخدام حدسك وبتنمية مخيلتك 
تميل إلى استكشاف كل مايبدو لك غامضاً نوعاً ما بواسطة تفكيرك 
تجد لذة في التثقف على المدنيات القديمة ، وتجد فيها غالباً الالهام 

ومن هنا لايستبعد أن تشعر بالحاجة إلى وسيلة تعبير فنية أو ضرورة للابداع 
مع أنك على العموم موضوعي ، ولك سيطرة على انفعالاتك، فإنه من السهل عليك 
كذلك أن تنقاد بمخيلتك واستيهامك 
( الاستيهام تصور تخيلي خادع من حلم وهلوسة ) 

تشعر بالرغبة العميقة في توسيع معارفك ، ولديك افتتان 
حقيقي بغير المألوف ، وفضول كبير للغامض 
تلك هي المكونات الأكثر أهمية في حياتك الداخلية 





نسبة كبيرة من د 


تبدو واعياً، بالطبع، وتُظهر تشاؤماً حتى تقع على دليل دامغ يتعذر دحضه 
إذن ليس ثمة مكاناً للمذهل والغامض في حياتك 
الوقائع أكثر من التأملات تحدد أراءك 
أنت ترى بوضوح ، على العموم، وتظهر قدرة على الموازنة بين الدليل وعكسه بطريقة موضوعية 
دون أن تتدخل الانفعالات لجعل القضايا غامضة 
تتمتع بحس التأكيد ، وتثق بأنك على صواب فيما يتعلق باختياراتك وآرائك ، 
ولا تتأثر بسهولة بآراء الآخرين 

ومع أنك تنبذ الظاهرات الفوق العادية إلا أنك تستطيع قبول الجوانب المخيفة 
من الطبيعة البشرية دون أن يقلقك ذلك 
أنت ترى العالم كما هو وترتاح لمظاهره الأكثر بشاعة 
تميل إلى إصدار أحكام واضحة 
ومسلكك في الحياة يظهر صلابتك وشجاعتك 

تتمتع بالسيطرة على مشاعرك ولا تصاب إلا بمخاوف قليلة 
أنت شجاع وعملي ، وتبدو أحياناً غير متسامح تجاه الآخرين الذين لايشاطرونك 
وجهات نظرك ، ذلك بأنك تميل غالباً إلى اعتبار الحساسية ضعفاً 
أنت امرؤ مباشر ، لالفّ عندك ولا دوران، تتناول مشكلات الحياة كما هي ، 
وتحلها بطريقتك الخاصة 

ومع ذلك ، وحتى إذا كنت تحسب نفسك شخصاً منطقياً جداً ، فالحقيقة أن 
عدداً من مشاعرك وأحكامك حدسية 
إنك في الواقع تنساق وراء غرائزك دون أن تنتبه إلى ذلك 






نسبة كبيرة من هـ أنا طلعلي (هـ)



أنت تحترم معتقدات الآخرين وتبدو متسامحاً جداً بالنسبة إلى غير المعلّل دون نبذه كلياً 
غير أنك لاتتجه مطلقاً نحو هذا العالم لتجد فيه تعليلاً أو راحة 
باختصار تكون قادراً على رؤية الظاهرات الفوق العادية كامتداد للقوة البشرية 
أكثر منها كشيء يتجاوز السيطرة البشرية 
أنت تهتم بالعالم الحقيقي ، وتقرن المنطق بالخيال في 
أحكامك على الناس والمواقف 

تتمتع بطبيعة فضولية بالنسبة إلى العالم المحيط بك وتسعى وراء المعرفة والفكر 
تفضل إقامة أفكارك ونظرياتك الخاصة على البراهين بدلاً من الاستناد إلى 
المعتقدات التقليدية 
أنت حاد الذهن ، وقادر على رؤية المشكلة في العمق مباشرة 
وبالتالي اتخاذ القرارات بسرعة وسهولة 
تتقبل الجوانب المضطربة في الطبيعة البشرية كشرّ لابد منه، 
ولكنك لاتتوقف ملياً عند هذا المظهر من الأمور 

أنت لاتبدي إلاّ القليل من المخاوف ، ولا تتصرف إلاّ حسب مشيئتك 
تحسّ عموماً بأنك قادر على حلّ مشاكلك ومواجهة معظم المصاعب 
تحررك الفكري يمنحك الاستعداد لتفهّم المخاوف العميقة و تملأنفسك 
بالشفقة الى الذين لا يشاطرونك وجهات نظرك 
تتمتع بالكثير من الاهتمامات ، وأنت منفتح على الأفكار الجديدة 
ومع أن لشخصيتك مظهراً عملياً كبيراً ، فأنت 
أيضاً شخص خلاّق يحب الابتكار

----------


## أنــ محمد ـــوار

أخي سعيد درويش 

يسلمووو عالاختبار الحلو


تحياتي لك

أنـــ محمد ـــــوار

----------


## سعيد درويش

تسلمي أختي أنوار محمد على تواجدك

----------


## تاج

للاسف الصور ما طلعت عندي ..

----------


## العجمية

وااااااااااااااااي هاي اتخوووووووف

----------


## ازهار

مشكووووووووووووور 
اخوي على هيك اختبار

----------


## علوية الأصل

*مشكور اخوي ..*
*الله يعطيك العافيه ..*

*تحياااتي* 
*{ علوية } .. !*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

واااااااو
اختبار خطير
ههههههههه
يسلمو اخوي

----------


## سعيد درويش

تاج
العجمية
أهار
علوية الأصل
روح وريحان

مشكورين على تواجدكم الجميل والله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## همسات وله

يسلموووو اخي عالاختبار 
والله يعطيك العافيه 
تحياتي لك 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## دمعه حزن

*.. سعيد درويش ..*
*تشكر ع هالاختبار أخوي ..*
*بس للاسف الصور مو ظاهره عندي ..*
*ع العموم يعطيك الف عافيه ..*
*بانتظار الجديد ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

الله يعطيك العافيه
بس الصور ماطلعت عندي

على العموم مشكوووور وماتقصر

----------

